# Proudly South African



## Paulie (6/8/14)

Okay guys and gals this is made in south Africa and after watching it it makes me think that we could build killer mods here is we wanted to!



p.s this is in the boys and there toys category although the wife or gf would use it more haha

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/14)

Holy poo that's awesome, just don't let @Alex see this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (6/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Holy poo that's awesome, just don't let @Alex see this


 
Too late

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (6/8/14)

OMG that is the coolest thing ever!!! 

Pretty useless as I don't really drink coffee but I want it so bad!!!


----------

